# outlook mac



## dolien83 (9 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir a tous ,etant un novice en informatique je souhaite savoir si outlook mac (leopard )existe ou si il y 'aurait un logiciel equivalent 
je vous remercie par avance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Ben Mail, non?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Novembre 2008)

dolien83 a dit:


> je souhaite savoir si outlook mac (leopard) existe ou s'il y aurait un logiciel équivalent


Il n'a existé qu'une version d'Outlook sur Mac, Outlook:2001 du temps de Mac OS 9. Donc totalement inutilisable (et largement dépassée de toute façon) sur les machines récentes.

Après, il faudrait déjà que tu précise ce que tu cherches à faire. 

Si c'est une interface pour serveur Exchange (intérêt principal d'Outlook sous Windows) il est probable que c'est Entourage qui devrait te convenir le mieux. Bien qu'il s'agisse d'un logiciel fondamentalement différent du point de vue de sa conception (ce serait plutôt un cousin d'Outlook Express) il reprend une partie des fonctionnalité liées à Exchange. Il fait partie de la suite Office et existe en version 2004 et 2008 actuellement.

Si c'est simplement un logiciel de messagerie (mais alors pourquoi Outlook ?) tu as en effet Mail qui est fourni avec Mac OS X, sinon Entourage (oui, c'est avant tout un logiciel de messagerie) et Thunderbird (gratuit, le même ou presque que dans la version Windows), pour ne citer que les trois principaux.

Mais bon, tout ça a déjà été traité en long, en large et en travers sur le site, une petite recherche te permettra de te faire une idée déjà plus complète. Après, il faudra aussi voir ce qui te convient le mieux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben Mail, non?



Non ! Mail + Carnet d'adresses + iCal, ça ne reprend que 25/30% des fonctions d'Outlook, au mieux, et pas forcément les plus importantes !



Aliboron a dit:


> Bien qu'il s'agisse d'un logiciel fondamentalement différent du point de vue de sa conception (ce serait plutôt un cousin d'Outlook Express)



Là, Bernard, je pense que c'est un poil exagéré, Entourage reprend quand même l'essentiel des fonctions bureautiques d'Outlook, ce qui est loin d'être le cas d'Outlook express, qui n'est lui, qu'un client de courrier. :mouais:


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, Bernard, je pense que c'est un poil exagéré, Entourage reprend quand même l'essentiel des fonctions bureautiques d'Outlook, ce qui est loin d'être le cas d'Outlook express, qui n'est lui, qu'un client de courrier.


Il en a repris très progressivement une partie des fonctions qui existent aussi dans Outlook. Mais les bases (et la façon d'aborder les fonctionnalités d'Exchange) sont fondamentalement différentes, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle il manque encore un bon nombre des fonctionnalités d'Outlook. A l'inverse, il a des fonctions qu'Outlook n'a pas (le lecteur de news - même si c'est un peu vieillissant comme format, le "Centre de projets", etc.) bref, je suis sûr qu'un utilisateur d'Outlook sous Windows ne s'y retrouve pas si facilement.

C'est bien d'Outlook Express 5 sur Mac qu'est "descendu" Entourage (à l'époque il existait même une version Outllook 2001 pour le Mac), et c'est en ça que je parle de "cousin" de la version Windows. Mais bon, d'accord, c'est un léger poil un peu exagéré


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ià l'époque il existait même une version Outllook 2001 pour le Mac




Moi, je me souviens d'Entourage 2001, sur Mac, mais pas d'Outlook 2001


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je me souviens d'Entourage 2001, sur Mac, mais pas d'Outlook 2001



et si pourtant
http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&...ls=fr-fr&q="Outlook+2001"&btnG=Rechercher&lr=


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Oui, je viens de regarder ça, mon hypothèse est que l'appellation "Entourage" est apparue avec la version française d'Office 2001, parce que là, le soft s'appelle Outlook, mais la seule différence avec l'Entourage 2001 que je connais, c'est la langue !


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mon hypothèse est que l'appellation "Entourage" est apparue avec la version française d'Office 2001, parce que là, le soft s'appelle Outlook, mais la seule différence avec l'Entourage 2001 que je connais, c'est la langue !


Eh bien pas du tout, justement ! 

Outlook 2001 est l'équivalent (vrai) d'Outlook Windows (de l'époque), c'est à dire une interface utilisateur pour se connecter à Exchange. Et pas de fonction de messagerie POP ou news. Mais toutes (enfin, presque - plus que l'actuel Entourage, si je me souviens bien) les fonctionnalités liées à Exchange (parmi lesquels la messagerie MAPI et les célèbres fichiers .pst, même s'ils étaient différents de leurs homologues Windows).

Entourage 2001 est sorti à la même époque comme continuation d'Outlook Express. Avec le calendrier en prime, mais surtout en version payante (plus exactement fournie avec Office ou avec Word). Je présume que le changement de nom était justement une volonté d'éviter la confusion qui faisait (et fait encore) que de très nombreux utilisateurs disent "Outlook" quand ils veulent dire "Outlook Express" (quelle idée aussi de ne pas avoir clarifié ça plus tôt).

Contrairement à Outlook 2001 (développé d'ailleurs par l'équipe Outlook et pas la MacBU, si je me souviens bien) Entourage est resté une applications strictement Mac, respectueuse des standards (par ex. les archives MBOX) et des règles de l'internet.


----------



## dolien83 (10 Novembre 2008)

merci pour toutes vos reponses .j'essaie de vous suivre tant bien que mal etant donne que je suis novice.bbce la fait peu de temps que j'ai mon imac et je n'avais encore jamais regarde l'application mail.
concernant cette derniere comment la configurer au depart ?est on obliger de prendre un abonnement "mobile me"quel type de compte dois je mettre(pop,imap.....)?
merci davance pour vos explications(simple si possible car je suis vraiment novice en ordi malgre que le mac est bcp plus facile a mon gout que pc)


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2008)

dolien83 a dit:


> j'essaie de vous suivre tant bien que mal etant donne que je suis novice.


Oui, désolé, on s'est un peu laissé emporter loin de la question initiale. Une mise au point entre "historiques"  



dolien83 a dit:


> est on obliger de prendre un abonnement "mobile me" ? quel type de compte dois je mettre (pop, imap.....) ?


Non, malgré la proposition systématique d'ouvrir un compte Mobile.me, on peut tout à fait s'en passer. Le type habituel pour les comptes de messagerie est "POP". 

Après, il te suffit de renseigner avec les éléments qui te sont données par ton hébergeur les différents champs et voilà !

Si tu as du mal avec cette étape, décris précisément ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes...


----------



## dolien83 (10 Novembre 2008)

merci pour ton aide.finalement j'ai appele apple qui m'a demande quel etait ma boite de reception de coorrier ,je lui ai repondu "hotmail" et on m'a repondu que c'etait le seul serveur qui ne marchait pas .resultat des courses j'ai ete chez "gmail" qui lui a tout de suite ete pris en charge par "mail"


----------



## dolien83 (10 Novembre 2008)

au fait y'a til un moyen facile d'importer toutes mes adresses de hotmail a "mail" sans avoir a tout reecrire via "application carnet d' adresse " car ca c'est long et fastidieux
merci pour vos reponses "simples" merci d'avance


Bon, vu la tournure que ça prend ici, on va déménager dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------

